# First set if Chisels



## COMO (Jan 22, 2012)

I am looking to buy my first set of chisels. Until now I have used cheap kobalt chisels from lowes.I have about 100 dollars to spend and was wondering which would be a good place to start. Sweethearts, bluechips…...
Just looking for recent opinions.
Thanks


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I have and like a set of Narex bench chisels. I got them from Highland Woodworking for around 55 with a magnetic tool holder. Lee Valley also sells them. Very solid users. Easy to setup and hone. You might search on Amazon for the Neiko chisel set. They're well regarded. The Irwin Marples blue chips are also decent users. I have 3 of those and like them. If you like butt chisels, Woodcraft sells a set of 4 Woodriver that I like. I use them for dovetail work where I like the extra control.

Rich


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I have the wood river chisels. I recently bought a fancier set of used, but I haven't had time to compare them.

Personally, I think it's important to get something reasonable, but not too fancy (unless you have plenty of cash) and learn how to sharpen them and keep them sharp. I've got many hours into learning to sharpen and I have a long way to go still.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a set of the blue-handled Marples chisels I'm happy with. Out of the box they needed to be flattened and sharpened, but once that was done, they work great.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know if you have a Woodcraft near you, but their Black Friday ad included a 4 piece set of their regular Woodriver bench chisels for 20 bucks. So, that might be an option.

Rich


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Talk about a timely sale email. Check these out:

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/narex-chisels.aspx?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Wood%20News&utm_content=Black+Friday+2012

This is exactly the set I have, and for like 15 bucks cheaper. There's also a boxed version for 10 bucks more.

Rich


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Another vote here for the Narex. I think they are the best value around right now.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Another option is to buy a couple of finer modern
chisels like the Veritas or Lie Nielsen. A 1/2" and a
1" are the most useful sizes for furniture, imo. You'll
want a 1/4" too, but you can get by pretty well
with any 1/4" chisel since the small blade concentrates
pushing force so well, it will still cut okay even if
not very sharp.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been using a set of Marpels for 20 years ,they do the job.

http://www.amazon.com/Marples-M444-SB6-6-Piece-Chisel/dp/B0000224EV


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

The Irwin/Marples are a decent cheap option, but beware… the 1/8" one is horrible. I have the set of 4 from 1/4" to 1" that are okay users, straight and well-ground though the steel is crappy. After I bought the 1/8" version, I found that it was a bent parallelogram instead of straight and square.

Or just buy one or two really nice chisels, like lee valley or lie nielsen. I use the 1/4" and 1/2" the vast majority of the time, since I cut small joinery like dovetails and smaller mortises.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

$100 is going to get you one L-N or Veritas chisel, though with change.

I would go with the Narex, bit of a pain in the butt to prep the first time, the machining marks on the back take a while to remove. But a full set will last you a very long time and come in under the $100 mark. You can upgrade to premium quality as you go..


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

More important than the brand or steel quality is the sharpness. You're better off spending money on [DMT plates|plate glass & sandpaper|ceramic stones], a honing guide, and a strope first, then fill out your collection.

A dull Blue Spruce jewel is much worse than a freshly honed Kobalt.


----------



## COMO (Jan 22, 2012)

What sharping stuff should I purchase with the chisels? I limited my chisel budget to leave room to buy the sharping things I need


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I recommend reading up on "scary sharp". Do you have a table saw? Something else that you trust is pretty flat? I use spray adhesive with strips of sandpaper. When I get down do a fine grit I switch to a combo stone (two sides). I end up with a strop (suede glued to a board) with compound rubbed in. Gives you a nice mirror finish with minimal effort after the first tuneup.

Oh, and I like the veritas mk II jig. Pros don't need it, but people like us I think do.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

For sharpening, Como, consider a Kings carving set (listed as two stones, but is actually 4 stones) of Japanese water stones. 1000 grit and 4000 grit. The set includes a slip stone and larger (4.5 by 2.5) stone of each grit and sells for less than $40 for all four stones at Woodcraft and many other suppliers.

The larger stone in each of the two grits has profiles on one side for carver chisels, but that side can be flattened using wet 'n dry paper in just a few minutes.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I use waterstones but I've had them for a long time. In
the last few years the diamond stones have improved
as finishing stones and come down in price.

Ceramic and oil stones are other options.

All the sharpening systems work. Some people are
struggle not to gouge water stones. Diamond,
ceramic and oil stones are all much harder and
difficult to damage. Water stones cut very fast
and of course the mess from using water as
a lubricant is not hard to clean up.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, water is an awful mess. And that actually leads to me avoiding sharpening before it becomes a bigger project. I have to admit that.

COMO, I know money's an issue. Don't feel like you have to get to home base on the first try. I do think sandpaper's the cheapest method to get started with and it does work really well. The jig I mentioned isn't cheap. It's also not required, but for newbies It takes a lot of variables and potential for messing up out of the picture.

I have a cheaper jig that I didn't like as much. I can try to find it. If I think it's worth shipping I can send it to you for free. I can't remember what I paid for it. If it was super cheap it might not be worth shipping, but I'll look.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Steel X is a good brand. Nice long handles in the HSS series and moderately priced for a decent usable set.


----------



## COMO (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. The Narex seem to be a good value. I will probably buy them to take advantage of the sale. Then learn some sharpening skills on sandpaper before investing in a stone or four. I will probably invest in a guide as well. Thanks again


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a set of the Narex chisels and for cheap they do alright, but they are definitely my beater chisels now as I have a full set of the Blue Spruce bench chisels and they are freaking awesome, but absolutely unnecessary. I just love them but it is more about the pleasure you get from handling something so amazing than it is about actually getting a much higher degree of useability.

That said, if I was starting out again today and I had around $100.00 to spend, I would get a few common sizes of the newer Stanley Sweetheart chisels rather than the Narex set I did get. I have gotten to play with some of these and once set-up I found them to actually be very nice to wield while chopping, and the side landings make getting into dovetail corners a breeze. They are really good value in the more cost effective to mid level brands.


----------



## harshest (Oct 26, 2011)

FWIW the newest issue of Wood Magazine #216 just did a chisel review, premium chisel they recommended the new Veritas ones, mid range the Stanley Sweetheart and Pfiel, and the budget set was from Woodriver.


----------

